# Bees out at night?



## IBZ

Do all bees return to the hive at night, or do some foragers not return til the next day?


----------



## EastSideBuzz

They don't fly at night. They crawl at night. So if they are out and they survive they can come back tomorrow. In my case the hives might not bee there when pollinating. So they just die.


----------



## sqkcrk

Yes. Quite often they don't all make it home before dark.


----------



## Jeremy_K

Yep. If they lose track of time and it gets too dark they will land and just hunker down until morning. Soon as it's light enough to fly its back to work.


----------



## Tom G. Laury

I call them stay outs. Can be a considerable number of bees during honey flow.


----------



## CentralPAguy

This year I have my hives close to my house and I never realized how many are stay-outs. I have an window air conditioner on my second floor and it must not be sealed that good as it leaks bees at night as they somehow make it to the inside and they always flight to the ceiling light and are usually killed by the heat from the bulb.


----------



## Charlie B

A very experienced beekeeper told me once that the more experienced foragers will purposely hunker down at night during a good flow to save energy and return when it warms up in the morning.


----------



## Acebird

I learned that they can stay out at night and survive when I tried to move my first hive. I would say more than half the hive was outside for a night but found their way back the next day.


----------

